# Animal Crossing inspired EDM songs!



## Jacob (Jun 2, 2015)

I listen to EDM. 
*a lot*

I would like to know if you guys know any good dubstep, electronic, trap, trance, dance, etc. songs_ (or K.K. Slider remixes)_ that were inspired by this series.

Over the years I have found some songs that are really nostalgic and Animal Cross-y 
I will leave links <3
Listen to them if you want!! If you  do listen, feel free to let me know in the comments

Also, if you happen to stuble across a good animal crossing "EDM" song, please comment the title or post a link!

*Links:*
https://soundcloud.com/bujimusic/breezy

https://soundcloud.com/jacob_lawall/lindsey-lowend-body-party-instrumental-snes-version

https://soundcloud.com/jacob_lawall/steep-hill-oxygen-rhythm

https://soundcloud.com/absrdst/lindsay-lowend-gt40-absrdst-remix

https://soundcloud.com/maxoelectronic/tope-doge-feat-k-k-slider?in=m_o_marmalade/sets/neon-music

Happy Listening!


----------



## allykitty (Jun 2, 2015)

These are really cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 2, 2015)

allykitty said:


> These are really cool! Thanks for sharing!



 no prob


----------



## Jacob (Jun 3, 2015)

bump


----------



## marshmallowXO (Jun 3, 2015)

These are awesome! Thanks for sharing ^.^


----------



## Jacob (Jun 4, 2015)

^.^


----------



## Jacob (Jun 8, 2015)

bump w more songs ^-^


----------



## Jacob (Jun 8, 2015)

bump


----------



## Jacob (Jun 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Jacob (Jun 22, 2015)

bump


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

bloop


----------



## acnlkid (Jun 23, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 8, 2015)

bump!


----------

